# Insérer/héberger une image...



## macmarco (27 Juin 2005)

Pour insérer une image dans un post, il faut qu'elle soit en ligne, par exemple sur un espace web perso.
Cliquer sur l'icône avec des montagnes jaunes et ensuite coller l'url de l'image dans la boîte de dialogue qui apparaît.











Pour mettre un lien sur une vignette vers une image plus grande, elle doit elle aussi être en ligne.
La balise [img ]contenant l'url de la vignette[/img ](sans les espaces à droite dans les crochets) doit être comprise dans la balise [url ]contenant le lien vers la grande image[/url ](de même sans les espaces).

Exemple :
[url = http://macmarco.free.fr/macg/images/coller.png ][img ]http://macmarco.free.fr/macg/images/inserer.png[/img ][/url ]
(Toujours sans les espaces)

Vous pouvez aussi inclure une image en pièce jointe, en cliquant sur "gérer les pièces jointes.
L'image doit être sur votre disque dur, le bureau, par exemple, puis une boîte de dialogue vous invite à en parcourir l'arborescence jusqu'à elle.


Les solutions d'hébergement :


			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Bon voila, j'ai un peu honte... :rose: mais... je sais pas comment on fait pour mettre une photo ou une image sur un post.
> Quelqu'un peut-il 'maider???





			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bon, en tant que compatriote , j'vai t'aider iNano.....
> 
> 1 -Alors, déjà mettre la photo sur le bureau, et là, la transformé en Jpeg ( aperçu le fait très bien )
> 2- je suppose que tu n'as pas d'addresse internet , donc le plus simple et d'utilisé ce site
> ...





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'hébergement des images, gratuit, sans la moindre pub, il y a toujours Free (de 100 Mo à 1 Go, quand même)...






			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> a condition d'etre chez free.....les nouveaux inscrits non plus droit d'acces si l'acces ne se fait depuis un ip free....
> 
> ok, j'ai menti....ils disent ça, mais a priori, ça marche quand meme.....






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas chez free et mes nouveaux comptes sont accessibles en ftp !
> cf mon compte macmarco !





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pendant quelques mois ça a été vrai.





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ben non....j'insiste et reviens meme sur mon edit....on est trois de chez Wanadoo dans la meme situation, impossible de modifier/envoyer des données sur le serveur....






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Etrange, mon compte Wanadoo vient de passer chez Numericable et j'ai toujours pu et je peux toujours me connecter en ftp....






			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> ça depend a priori de la date d'inscription....bizarrement, pas moyen , je peux lire son contenu, mais c'est a croire que je n'en suis pas admin....?....?
> et comme je te disais, je ne suis pas le seul...
> (on parle de l'ouverture d'un compte gratuit pour obtenir un acces FTP, on est d'accord..?...






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, tout à fait !
> Effectivement, ça a peut-être à voir avec la date d'ouverture du compte principal, même si je vois mal comment...






			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> [INFO]
> Stook et MacMarco... vous étiez sur WanadooCable ?
> 
> Si c'était le cas, ils ont divorcé il y a maintenant 4 mois déjà (début Février). Ils sont passés d'abord à modulonet, puis depuis un mois environ à NumériCable. Mes comptes email et site perso ont été fermés il y a deux mois environ.
> ...






			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pour free, je m'etais inscrit a l'epoque pour une connexion telephonique, tout en etant chez noos, afin de beneficier de leur hebergement gratuit et multicompte sans pub. Je pouvais utiliser du FTP depuis ma connexion noos, bref depuis un peu partout, avec mon compte principal et mes comptes secondaires. maintenant depuis plus de 3 mois, si je cree un nouveau compte secondaire, je n'ai plus acces au ftp depuis l'etranger ! mais j'ai toujours acces au ftp avec mes comptes crees avant cette decision prise par free....






			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, j'ai créé, notamment, mon compte secondaire macmarco depuis cette histoire de l'impossibilité de se connecter en ftp pour les nouveaux comptes, au moment où ils ont permis l'augmentation jusqu'à un giga et je peux me connecter en ftp et c'est le cas pour les autres comptes créés plus récemment encore...






			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pour les nouveaux comptes crees, tu peux toujours faire du ftp en France a priori, mais depuis l'etranger, ce n'est plus possible. Depuis NY, en tout cas, plus possible, sauf avec les anciens comptes... et c'est pareil avec avec un autre membre de Macge qui est en allemagne...


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

Pour transférer les fichiers sur votre espace perso (serveur), vous avez besoin de ce qu'on appelle un client ftp (File Transfer Protocol).

Certains sont gratuits, d'autres payants, vous en trouverez sur VersionTracker,
les plus connus étant Transmit, Fetch, CaptainFTP, Cyberduck, RBrowserLite.

Pour vous connecter sur votre serveur, vous devez entrer l'hôte FTP (généralement composé à partir du nom du FAI* associé à ftp, ce renseignement vous est fourni par votre FAI), votre identifiant (généralement la partie de votre adresse e-mail avant @) et votre mot de passe de connexion (celui du compte e-mail).

Exemple avec RBrowserLite :







*FAI : Fournisseur d'Accès Internet


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juin 2005)

Pour heberger des photos gratos, il y a aussi http://www.myphotoalbum.com Un chtit peu complique pour les macs users car on doit ajouter les photos une a une... pour le windbouzien moyen y a une upload direct depuis le dossier... 

Sinon c'est vraiment tres pratique et facile a comprendre meme pour les non anglophones...


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Pour heberger des photos gratos, il y a aussi http://www.myphotoalbum.com Un chtit peu complique pour les macs users car on doit ajouter les photos une a une... pour le windbouzien moyen y a une upload direct depuis le dossier...
> 
> Sinon c'est vraiment tres pratique et facile a comprendre meme pour les non anglophones...





Test pour voir si les images hébergées sur ce site s'affichent ici.






Je ne suis pas membre et ça ne fonctionne pas.
Tu es membre Caddie Rider ?
Tu ne veux pas faire le test, s'il te plaît ? 


Ce qui serait pas mal, c'est qu'avant de proposer une solution pour héberger/afficher des images, il faudrait avoir fait le test d'en afficher une avec la solution que l'on propose.


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

MacMarco nous a réalisé excellent tutorial sur comment héberger une image dans la galerie de macgeneration, c'est ici. 


La Galerie de MacG.






Photo de clodreno


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Juin 2005)

hello, yep je suis membre... 

alors voila 





Faut juste quand tu creés un album ne pas oublier de mettre que tu puisses partager ta photo

euh par contre le je suis au boulot ms je vais voir pk tu peux pas la mettre plus grande


----------



## macmarco (28 Juin 2005)

Comme pour moi, c'est le gif animé publicitaire qui s'affiche.
C'est dû à un script qui substitue l'image que tu veux afficher par la pub, il n'y a rien à y faire, malheureusement.


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2005)

Bonne idée que ce thread, ça va servir aux nioub'  . Punaisé  (par Alèm, mon co-modo )


----------



## Spyro (28 Juin 2005)

​ 
J'en ai déjà parlé, mais il y a http://www.imageshack.us/ (il avait un truc français du même genre mais il est devenu payant ou kekchose comme ça).

Le principe: héberge d'importe quel fichier image (de moins d'1Mo). L'opération nécessite un minimum de clics pour l'uploader et on reçoit en échange une URL qui permet d'en faire ce qu'on veut: lien direct, lien dans leur site avec miniature, lien en html, lien pour forums...

On peut aussi créer un "photo blog".

Note: pour pouvoir effacer ses images il faut créer un compte (gratuit). Sinon elles restent.

On notera également que les images ont une URL contenant un chemin "aléatoire", ce qui fait qu'un intrus ne peut pas trouver par hasard une image qui n'aurait pas été postée quelque part.

Exemple: (on peut retirer la barre sur la miniature)





_Au fait quelqu'un avait posé la question du nom: ce n'est pas images-hack mais image-shack _


----------



## macmarco (4 Juillet 2005)

Si vous voulez allez plus loin dans le traîtement de vos images et que vous n'avez pas Photoshop, vous pouvez utiliser GimpShop (anglais - qui a des menus et une interface proche de Photoshop, plus pratique pour ceux qui ont l'habitude ou qui connaissent Photoshop), ou Gimp (français).
Si vous êtes sous Tiger, vous avez une licence pour GraphicConverter.
Un forum partenaire lui est consacré.


Astuce.
A noter que si vous avez installé Gimp 2 préalablement à GimpShop, la plupart des menus seront en français, GimpShop utilisant les bibliothèques de Gimp !


----------



## Spyro (6 Juillet 2005)

Je rappelle que pour poster des images il vaut mieux les mettre *à des dimensions correctes*. C'est à dire qui ne dépassent pas l'écran ou la fenêtre outrageusement, qui ne déforment pas le forum, et qui ne mettent pas des plombes avec des petites connexions (ça existe encore). Pour citer l'alèm nous dirons donc: "_700 pixels maxi, c'est idéal._"

En plus des logiciels de retouche cités par macmarco, en voici donc trois "gratuits" (on peut surement en trouver d'autres) qui permettent simplement de _redimensionner son image:_

ImageWell est freeware, permet de redimensionner et même des ajouts simples (cadres, textes, bulles...)
Il intègre également la fonction d'upload sur un ftp ou sur un compte .mac

iZoom est donationware et permet de changer l'échelle d'une image ou de découper les bords (recadrer, quoi).

Automator !! Eh oui, mais il faut Tiger. _(Curieusement c'est une action Aperçu alors que je ne sache pas qu'il permette de redimensionner les images dans le logiciel lui même... Ou bien je me trompe ?)_


_Note personnelle: Si vous voulez vraiment garder des images plus grandes, vous pouvez opter pour la méthode: "je poste une miniature avec un lien", comme c'est possible automatiquement avec ImageShack par exemple...
_


----------



## juju palavas (6 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez allez plus loin dans le traîtement de vos images et que vous n'avez pas Photoshop, vous pouvez utiliser GimpShop (anglais - qui a des menus et une interface proche de Photoshop, plus pratique pour ceux qui ont l'habitude ou qui connaissent Photoshop), ou Gimp (français).
> Si vous êtes sous Tiger, vous avez une licence pour GraphicConverter.
> Un forum partenaire lui est consacré.
> 
> ...








  suite a tes bons conseils,je fait un essai


----------



## macmarco (6 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> suite a tes bons conseils,je fait un essai




Euh, là, c'est un fichier qui se trouve sur ton bureau, il faudrait qu'il soit en ligne ou que tu le charges depuis ton Mac grâce au bouton "gérer les pièces jointes" lorsque tu réponds, de plus c'est un fichier html (autrement dit une page web) que tu cherches à afficher, ce qui ne peut fonctionner.
Les extensions valides sont précisées au niveau du bouton "gérer les pièces jointes". 
Pour l'affichage d'images sur le web, il faut qu'elles soient enregistrées en .jpg, .gif ou .png. 

J'ai expliqué plus haut comment mettre en ligne une image.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Juillet 2005)

Si c'est juste pour héberger des image, on peut prendre n'importe quel hébergeur gratuit (multimania, voila page perso etc...) même ceux qui mettent dela pub, c'est pas pour afficher directement, mais pour stocké des images, donc ça change rien...

personellement, j'utilise voila : http://tralapouet.site.voila.fr/...
seul inconvenient : seulement ftpweb...


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste pour héberger des image, on peut prendre n'importe quel hébergeur gratuit (multimania, voila page perso etc...) même ceux qui mettent dela pub, c'est pas pour afficher directement, mais pour stocké des images, donc ça change rien...
> 
> personellement, j'utilise voila : http://tralapouet.site.voila.fr/...
> seul inconvenient : seulement ftpweb...




Ce sujet a été créé pour répondre à une question qui revient très souvent : *"comment faire pour mettre une image dans un post sur MacG ?"*
La question de l'hébergement vient ensuite, donc il importe quand même que l'on puisse héberger gratuitement et lier directement l'image dans son post.

Personnellement, les pubs m'exaspèrent, d'autant que sur multimania, par exemple, elles se chargent forcément avant le "site".
La feuille de style MacG sans pub a du succès, me semble t-il, donc je ne dois pas être le seul à préférer me passer des pubs. 

Donc, pour résumer, il est préférable de proposer une solution d'hébergement qui soit simple, gratuite et qui permette de lier directement l'image dans le post.
Avec le FAI, Free, la galerie MacG et ImageShack, il y a déjà de quoi faire, mais évidemment, toute solution correspondant aux critères susnommés  est la bienvenue !


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

test

loupé


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> test
> 
> loupé




Tu n'aurais pas dû éditer pour que je puisse te montrer ce qui n'allait pas. 
Heureusement, je reçois les notifications de réponses et j'ai la tienne.

Tu as fait deux erreurs :
[IMG ]http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=13_170_464_679&products_id=3918[/IMG ]

1. Tu n'as pas supprimé les espaces (j'en avais inséré pour que le code soit visible)
2. Ce n'est pas l'url d'une image, mais d'une page ! (la bonne adresse de l'image tu l'obtiens en faisant ctrl+clic ou clic droit sur l'image et "afficher l'image" et tu copies l'adresse dans la barre du navigateur, ou bien si le menu est disponible tu choisis "copier l'adresse de l'image. En l'occurence, la bonne adresse de ton image est celle-ci : http://www.macway.com/images/products/DDEPOD0006_3.jpg )


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

ok je reteste 
 merci du coup de main






voyons le resulat


----------



## -greg- (30 Juillet 2005)

merci beaucoup 

ca fonctionne


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Juillet 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet a été créé pour répondre à une question qui revient très souvent : *"comment faire pour mettre une image dans un post sur MacG ?"*
> La question de l'hébergement vient ensuite, donc il importe quand même que l'on puisse héberger gratuitement et lier directement l'image dans son post.
> 
> Personnellement, les pubs m'exaspèrent, d'autant que sur multimania, par exemple, elles se chargent forcément avant le "site".
> ...



Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris :
L'insertion d'une image dans un post, même une image qui est chez un hebergeur gratuit qui affiche de la pub sur le site (comme la frame de multimania) ne provoque pas l'affichage de pub dans le post !!!

ex : 
[ IMG ] adresse de l'image même chez un hebergeur qui met de la pub [/ IMG ]
n'affiche que l'image et c'est tout


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris :
> L'insertion d'une image dans un post, même une image qui est chez un hebergeur gratuit qui affiche de la pub sur le site (comme la frame de multimania) ne provoque pas l'affichage de pub dans le post !!!
> 
> ex :
> ...




Bien sûr, d'oû ma précision à propos de la possibilité de lier directement.


----------



## macarel (2 Août 2005)

Bon, je n'arrive pas trop à coller une image dans un post, je vais reessayer ici, donc ceci est un test!!! :rose: 

Hmm, voilà que "gestion d'image" me donne, c'est normal. Laphoto est en jpg 
Somme de toutes les pièces jointes de macarel: 0 octets


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'arrive pas trop à coller une image dans un post, je vais reessayer ici, donc ceci est un test!!! :rose:
> 
> Hmm, voilà que "gestion d'image" me donne, c'est normal. Laphoto est en jpg
> Somme de toutes les pièces jointes de macarel: 0 octets




Es-tu sûr d'avoir uploadé l'image ?


----------



## macarel (3 Août 2005)

bon, je re-essaie 
J'ai compris, la photo originale était trop "gros" (104Ko) :rose: 
Merci pour réponse, c'est moi qui n'est pas doué


----------



## macmarco (3 Août 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> bon, je re-essaie
> J'ai compris, la photo originale était trop "gros" (104Ko) :rose:
> Merci pour réponse, c'est moi qui n'est pas doué




C'est pas grave, ça servira à d'autres.


----------



## macmarco (22 Août 2005)

Ce message m'amène à penser que quelques précisions concernant l'affichage d'une image ne seraient pas inutiles.  

Il peut arriver que votre image ne s'affiche pas pour plusieurs raisons :
- Le serveur sur lequel elle est hébergée n'autorise pas (via un script, donc, rien à faire) les liens directs (l'image est remplacée par une autre qui vous accuse de "voler" de la bande passante, qui indique sur quel site elle est hébergée ou bien rien ne s'affiche etc...).
- L'adresse et ou le nom de fichier contien(nen)t des espaces, accents, signes particuliers (remplacés automatiquement par '*%20*' ) qui sont de toute façon à proscrire (si vous avez récupéré/créé une image, évitez les noms trop longs - moins de dix caractères - utilisez plutôt des minuscules, aucun accent, aucun espace ni aucun signe particulier - '@' à la place de 'a' c'est joli mais réservé aux adresses mail).
- L'extension contient quatre lettres (sur Mac, aucun problème, mais internet n'est pas forcément "mac friendly" ), exemple ici (jpeg au lieu de jpg et l'image ne s'affiche pas).
- Vous obtenez un message indiquant que l'image ne peut être affichée car elle contient des erreurs :
Elle est enregistrée en CMJN (Cyan/Magenta/Jaune/Noir = impression) et non en RVB (Rouge/Vert/Bleu = web/écran), ce qui fait que selon le navigateur utilisé elle s'affichera ou pas.
Avec Aperçu, utilisez le menu "Outils/Faire correspondre au profil..."




Avec Photoshop --> Image/Mode/Couleurs RVB


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

coup d'essaie suite à vos explications...


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

essai réussi 
merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## macmarco (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> essai réussi
> merci beaucoup de votre aide




De rien, c'est là pour ça ! 

Il est de toi le dessin ?


----------



## Kudarmubat (9 Octobre 2005)

test hebergement


----------



## macmarco (17 Octobre 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont du mal avec l'anglais, un tutorial en français pour héberger une image sur ImageShack.


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Salut Macmarco  ..merci pour ce thread et pour celui qui est en lien dans ta signature  ..c'est grâce à ça que j'ai réussi à insérer un lien dans les images de ma signature..
> 
> Par contre,il y a une petite subtilité que j'aimerai faire avec mes 2 images de signature..c'est de les placer avec un espace entre sur la "même" ligne..peux tu me dire comment réaliser cette manip?..il doit y avoir une balise à mettre mais je ne la connais pas..
> 
> Merci d'avance  ..




Pas de balise particulière, il te suffit de mettre des --- ou des ___ blancs(cf. ma signature).


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Je balance sur www.image-dream.com . En français, facile, liste de liens, gratos. J'aime bien.


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Je balance sur www.image-dream.com . En français, facile, liste de liens, gratos. J'aime bien.




Merci pour le lien.


----------



## Muti (11 Mai 2006)

bon je n'arrive pas à envoyer ma photo pourtant je suis bien toutes les instructions du site d'hébergement et à la fin des manip je vois apparaître ma photo en grand  et ds mon menu edition il ya bien un copier puis je viens sur mac g et là je fais mon message et coller mais c'est le lien de la méga de mon site de scrabble que j'ai copier coller précédemment qui se colle à la place de la photo c'est un casse tête chinois !!!!  si tu peux m'aider en employant des termes simples ce serait génial merci


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> bon je n'arrive pas à envoyer ma photo pourtant je suis bien toutes les instructions du site d'hébergement et à la fin des manip je vois apparaître ma photo en grand  et ds mon menu edition il ya bien un copier puis je viens sur mac g et là je fais mon message et coller mais c'est le lien de la méga de mon site de scrabble que j'ai copier coller précédemment qui se colle à la place de la photo c'est un casse tête chinois !!!!  si tu peux m'aider en employant des termes simples ce serait génial merci



Lorsque tu es sur la page où se trouve ta photo, tu fais un ctrl+clic (ou clic droit si tu as une souris deux boutons) sur l'image pour obtenir le menu contextuel et tu sélectionnes "Copier l'adresse de l'image":




Ensuite tu n'as plus qu'à coller l'adresse dans la boîte de dialogue qui apparaît en cliquant sur l'icône jaune avec des montagnes dans la fenêtre de réponse :









Voilà. 


PS : Fais un essai ici.


----------



## Muti (12 Mai 2006)

j'essaie de comprendre les manières de réduire et de traiter mon image pour qu'elle passe sur le forum j'ai télécharger small image mais il me faudrait de l'aide pour que je puisse m'en servir j'ai tenté d'aller sur image well mais un message en anglais ( que je ne comprend pas ) me signifie que c'est impossible je dois donc me résoudre à employer small image mais je suis comme une poule devant un aspirateur ! je clique partout et ça n' aboutit à rien:rose: :rose:     je suis désespérée  mais tétue!!!!!!!! au secours macmarco toi qui sais tout!!!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Mai 2006)

Muti a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie de comprendre les manières de réduire et de traiter mon image pour qu'elle passe sur le forum j'ai télécharger small image mais il me faudrait de l'aide pour que je puisse m'en servir j'ai tenté d'aller sur image well mais un message en anglais ( que je ne comprend pas ) me signifie que c'est impossible je dois donc me résoudre à employer small image mais je suis comme une poule devant un aspirateur ! je clique partout et ça n' aboutit à rien:rose: :rose:     je suis désespérée  mais tétue!!!!!!!! au secours macmarco toi qui sais tout!!!!!!!




Bonjour Muti. 
Je viens de faire une capture vidéo pour réduire une image dans SmallImage(2,5 Mo) :
http://macmarco.free.fr/macg/tutos/SmallImage.mov

Pour ton avatar, donne-moi le lien vers le site où se trouve celui que tu veux utiliser, que je puisse t'indiquer la marche à suivre.


----------



## mfay (28 Août 2006)

Coucou, j'ai &#233;crit un petit logiciel, pour traiter rapidement une image (retaillage, ajout de cadre, renommage) et surtout pour faire le transfert vers un site FTP.






Il permet aussi de visualiser une image sur un site, et d'en supprimer des lignes.

Le logiciel est l&#224; et gratos


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Août 2006)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, j'ai écris un petit logiciel, pour traiter rapidement une image (retaillage, ajout de cadre, renommage) et surtout pour faire le transfert vers un site FTP.
> 
> Il permet aussi de visualiser une image sur un site, et d'en supprimer des lignes.
> 
> Le logiciel est là et gratos



Super sympa ce logiciel ... le transfert ftp me semble très rapide


----------



## doudou83 (2 Septembre 2006)

mfay a dit:


> Coucou, j'ai écrit un petit logiciel, pour traiter rapidement une image (retaillage, ajout de cadre, renommage) et surtout pour faire le transfert vers un site FTP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super  il est top bien


----------



## macmarco (14 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Pas de progrès depuis la dernière fois en ce qui concerne l'affichage de l'image...
> Il me faudrait un stage pratique.





Ton image ne s'affiche pas car tu as utilisé un lien dans une base de donnée, tu peux le voir à l'extension .php et aux signes "?" et "=". 
http://img485.imageshack.us/*my.php?image=*monoeilym7.jpg

Le bon lien tu peux l'obtenir en choisissant "afficher l'image" en faisant un ctrl+clic(ou clic droit) sur l'image du lien php :
http://img485.imageshack.us/img485/2640/monoeilym7.jpg

Relis bien les premiers messages de ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Je passe vraiment pour une cruche, qu'&#224; cela ne tienne...

Quand je fais ctrl+clic sur l'image que j'ai uplaoder sur imagehack, ben &#231;a me dit plein de trucs dont "ouvrir l'image sur une nouvelle fen&#234;tre", "copier l'adresse de l'image", "copier l'image"...
C'est quoi que je dois choisir?
Parce que "afficher l'image" ben... je l'ai pas moi... hum...


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Je passe vraiment pour une cruche, qu'à cela ne tienne...
> 
> Quand je fais ctrl+clic sur l'image que j'ai uplaoder sur imagehack, ben ça me dit plein de trucs dont "ouvrir l'image sur une nouvelle fenêtre", "copier l'adresse de l'image", "copier l'image"...
> C'est quoi que je dois choisir?
> Parce que "afficher l'image" ben... je l'ai pas moi... hum...



Salut, 

regarde le lien dans ma signature


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

J'essaye là...

En voiture Simone!


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Novembre 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> regarde le lien dans ma signature



raaaah! merciü j'ai enfin compris poster une image en grand (pas en petit, pas avec la hauteur et largeure affichée)!!! yipie!!! je vais faire plein de photos et les poster partout! 

Héhé

je suis heureuse... (je sais, un rien peut me rendre heureuse...)


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> [IMG_][CENTER_][url_]http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/4461/lamorteuq1.jpg[/url][/CENTER_][/IMG]



Marie,
Voici, ci-dessus, les erreurs que tu as faites(j'ai rajouté des "_" pour que le code apparaisse) :
Tu as inséré un lien( [url_][/url_] ) dans ta balise [IMG_][/IMG_] et la balise [CENTER_][/CENTER_] aurait dû englober le tout. 

Comme ci-dessous :

[CENTER_][IMG_]http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/4461/lamorteuq1.jpg][/IMG][/CENTER_]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Grrrrrrrr j'en peux plus.

Je crois que je vais simplement arrêté de balancer de photos, c'est la honte!


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2006)

Marie84 a dit:


> Grrrrrrrr j'en peux plus.
> 
> Je crois que je vais simplement arrêté de balancer de photos, c'est la honte!





Non, au contraire, accroche-toi, tu y es presque.


----------



## maximeG (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon, m'étant fait rappeler à l'ordre sur la taille de mes photos..
Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment configurer le script automator pour les redimensioner  les photo en 450-500pixels, comme demandé


----------



## desertea (25 Novembre 2006)

iResize est bien pratique !


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Bon, m'étant fait rappeler à l'ordre sur la taille de mes photos..
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment configurer le script automator pour les redimensioner  les photo en 450-500pixels, comme demandé





Le maxi est 600 pixels. 
J'ai fait un petit script, je le joins.


----------



## maximeG (25 Novembre 2006)

Merci.. 

D'ailleurs, pourquoi, ne pas augmenter la limite pour quelle corresponde à la taille proposé par imageshack : 640/480 ???
Juste par souci de simplicité..


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Merci..
> 
> D'ailleurs, pourquoi, ne pas augmenter la limite pour quelle corresponde à la taille proposé par imageshack : 640/480 ???
> Juste par souci de simplicité..





Il faut demander ça aux modérateurs du Portfolio.


----------



## maximeG (25 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, sur ton script automator, y a moyen qu'il fasse ca automatiquement, dés que j'exporte une photo à partir d'I-photo???


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Sinon, sur ton script automator, y a moyen qu'il fasse ca automatiquement, dés que j'exporte une photo à partir d'I-photo???




A partir d'iPhoto tu peux exporter en format mail, il aura les 600 maxi.


----------



## maximeG (25 Novembre 2006)

Mais c génial ca...


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

maximeG a dit:


> Merci..
> 
> D'ailleurs, pourquoi, ne pas augmenter la limite pour quelle corresponde à la taille proposé par imageshack : 640/480 ???
> Juste par souci de simplicité..


 
*parce que ça déforme l'affichage des forums. * et puis pourquoi ne pas demander l'inverse à ImageShack hein, je trouverais presque ça plus légitime tiens... 

ensuite, pour compléter, tu peux très bien te faire un script automator (j'en ai un) pour remettre une série à la bonne taille. Faut apprendre à se servir de son ordinateur, ne pas se laisser aller à la facilité.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

Hum, je poste en g&#233;n&#233;ral comme indiqu&#233; dans cette vid&#233;o, i.e. en 640/480.

C'est mal? 

Si oui, faut me le dire, et indiquer en quelle taille avec imageshack je peux poster!

parce qu'en 320/240, c'est pas tr&#232;s joli visuellement sur le forum, je trouve...


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

_si tu lisais les annonces en haut du forum ma ch&#233;rie tu saurais que c'est 600 pixels maxi, mais c'est pas trop grave, je t'aime quand m&#234;me :love:
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067137 a dit:
			
		

> _si tu lisais les annonces en haut du forum ma chérie tu saurais que c'est 600 pixels maxi, mais c'est pas trop grave, je t'aime quand même :love:
> _



ben oui, ça je le sais, mais en même temps, ça fait pas mal de temps que je poste en 620/480, pis tu me dis rien, alors je me demande si je peux continuer, si ça change vraiment quelque chose ou non si je continue avec cette taille, si ça change la mise en page du forum, si c'est vraiment si grave que ça, si avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille, etc.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2006)

*je te signale que j'ai &#233;dit&#233; certains de tes derniers posts. je viens en f&#233;vrier te faire une d&#233;mo d'automator... r&#233;serve moi 5 nuits. 


d'ici l&#224; : 600 pixels maxi. *


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4067159 a dit:
			
		

> *je te signale que j'ai édité certains de tes derniers posts. je viens en février te faire une démo d'automator... réserve moi 5 nuits.
> 
> 
> d'ici là : 600 pixels maxi. *



J'ai vu le script à la page d'avant, j'essaie avec la prochaine photo! 


moi, je te fais une démo de chibre, alors, il nous faudra plus de temps que 5 nuits...


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Coucou, salut. Dites-moi, j'ai un souci avec imageshack là. En fait je peux plus y aller, et à la place, j'ai un site ventant les vertus de l'Arabie Saoudite. Je n'ai rien contre ce pays, mais je ne peux même plus voir les photos hébergées sur image shack. C'est quoi ce bourdel ?:mouais:  Ca vous fait ça à vous, ou c'est juste moi ?
Dois-je y voir un signe ? Est-ce que je continue à m'énerver là-dessus ? Y-a-t-il un moyen d'envoyer un mail d'insultes à image shack et pas à l'Arabie Saoudite ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Ils ont p't&#234;tre pirat&#233; le site... "ils" je sais pas qui, mais ce site a eu le m&#234;me souci il y a quelque jours. Une t&#234;te de mort sur un fond d'&#233;cran "matrix" pour vanter les bienfaits d'une certaine religion.
Ils laissent leur message quelques heures, il apr&#232;s ils l'enl&#232;vent... 

D'ailleurs, maintenant, &#231;a remarche.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Pas de problème d'accès chez moi ..


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Bon, bin ça vient de moi, alors, parce que je vois toujours l'Arabie Saoudite.:mouais: 
Merci quand même.


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon, bin ça vient de moi, alors, parce que je vois toujours l'Arabie Saoudite.:mouais:
> Merci quand même.



Pas de soucis chez moi .
Tu as vidé le cache du navigateur ?


----------



## Melounette (27 Novembre 2006)

Nan, mais c'est gentil, mais laissez tomber, je vais devoir me résoudre  à aller faire un tour dans les forums techniques. Adieu veaux, vaches, cochons, si je ne reviens pas, dites à ma mère que je l'aime.
A nous les geeks. Me voilà.:affraid:


----------



## chandler_jf (27 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Nan, mais c'est gentil, mais laissez tomber, je vais devoir me résoudre  à aller faire un tour dans les forums techniques. Adieu veaux, vaches, cochons, si je ne reviens pas, dites à ma mère que je l'aime.
> A nous les geeks. Me voilà.:affraid:



Ben tu devrais commencer par là  : Safari > Vider le cache


----------



## lufograf (5 Décembre 2006)

Planqué tout voilà encore un nioubie de l'image postée....
Test :





Zut, j'ai l'adresse du site ! Faut que je relise les posts :rateau:


----------



## Maximouse (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## Gz' (29 Juillet 2008)

J'avais pas vu ce post avant, mais pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai développé un petit logiciel qui permet d'envoyer ses images sur son FTP perso, le logiciel redimensionne tout seul les images en miniatures (150px et 600px) et envoie le tout sur le serveur.  La qualité des thumbnails est vraiment pas terrible (faut vraiment que je corrige ce truc), par contre l'image taille réelle n'est pas alterée






Ca ressemble à ça, un historique des images est conservé, et un clic sur un des champs de texte avec le BBcode pour les forum copie directement le texte dans le presse-papier.

Il est possible de taguer ses images pour faire des recherches par la suite.

C'est encore en développement (en stand by pendant mon stage qui fini cette semaine).

Dans la prochaine version, on pourra générer une galerie html, envoyer directement une copie d'écran et d'autres ajouts (que j'ai pas en tête pour le moment, mais j'ai tout noté quelque part  ) 

C'est disponible ici ça marche aussi bien sur Mac / windows / linux (nécessite java5)


----------



## viruce (7 Août 2008)

ca marche!!!


----------



## jolicrasseux (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci !


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour!

J'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe je crois...... 

*Ma requète:* je cherche un endroit sur le web (hébergeur) simple d'utilisation et gratuit pour stocker quelques photos.
*La raison:* je voudrais prochainement montrer des photos d'un livre dans ma discussion sur les bouquins et je n'ai pas d'album photo en ligne ni d'ftp ni ce genre de choses. Important: j'aimerais que mes photos stockées ne soient pas publiques, c'est juste pour les avoir "sous la main" et pouvoir les importer dans mes posts ...

J'ai lu un peu ce que tout le monde a dit sur ce sujet et j'avoue que je m'y retrouve plus... J'ai déjà compris qu'il faut que les photos soient déjà en ligne pour les importer dans un post et qu'on copie leur url... Mais euh, pas beaucoup plus...:rose:
Je ferai des essais...

Merci d'avance! 
Zebrinha


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'arrive un peu comme un cheveu sur la soupe je crois......
> 
> ...



ImageShack

Pour la technique c'est ici


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux les mettre sur http://www.flickr.com/ par exemple ou tu pourras les paramétrer "privé".


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Novembre 2008)

Merciiii!

Je vais essayer avec ImageShak... (faut bien choisir...) et tester sur le fil "vos plus belles images"...

A plus!
Z


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Merciiii!
> 
> Je vais essayer avec ImageShak... (faut bien choisir...) et tester sur le fil "vos plus belles images"...
> 
> ...



teste plutôt ici ... au lieu de pourrir l'autre fil .
ce sujet est fait pour


----------



## Zebrinha (3 Novembre 2008)

> teste plutôt ici ... au lieu de pourrir l'autre fil .
> ce sujet est fait pour



Ben oui, j'ai pas pensé...:rose: (Mais jpmiss a pensé pour moi...) alors je reviens ici... et je crois que ça colle... euh, non, pas d'après la prévisualisation. Mon image sur l'hébergeur fait 149 k (l'essai que j'ai fait sur le fil photo était avec cette image à 90 k et elle est sortie à la même taille sur le forum. J'ai codé les photos à 640 X 400 et quelques sur ImageShack, ils disent que c'est pour les forums... Bon, j'ai bourdé quelque part je pense... mais où?:hein:

Z








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Ben oui, j'ai pas pensé...:rose: (Mais jpmiss a pensé pour moi...) alors je reviens ici... et je crois que ça colle... euh, non, pas d'après la prévisualisation. Mon image sur l'hébergeur fait 149 k (l'essai que j'ai fait sur le fil photo était avec cette image à 90 k et elle est sortie à la même taille sur le forum. J'ai codé les photos à 640 X 400 et quelques sur ImageShack, ils disent que c'est pour les forums... Bon, j'ai bourdé quelque part je pense... mais où?:hein:
> 
> Z
> 
> ...



Non il suffit de prendre le Direct Link 
Je te conseille d'installer le Widget d'imageShack ... c'est bcp plus pratique


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2008)

Le plus simple c'est encore de copier tout simplement le lien qui se trouve dans le champs "Hotlink for Forums (1)" et de le coller directement dans le message:








Tu peux décocher la case "Include Details" pour ne pas voir la pub d'imageshack sous ta photo.


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les infos!...
Bon, re-essai pour mettre ma photo en ligne...
Ouaaa, ça marche!
Dis jpmiss, j'ai mon diplôme pour mettre une photo sur "vos plus belles photos"? 
Z



​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Merci pour les infos!...
> Bon, re-essai pour mettre ma photo en ligne...
> Ouaaa, ça marche!
> Dis jpmiss, j'ai mon diplôme pour mettre une photo sur "vos plus belles photos"?
> ...


  Ah ben là je crois que c'est un 20/20


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben là je crois que c'est un 20/20



Bon maintenant tu lui apprends a faire des photos


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

> Bon maintenant tu lui apprends a faire des photos



Qui apprendrait à qui?
Comme je crois que jpmiss est assez calé, je pense que c'est moi qui suis censée apprendre...?
Quoi qu'elle a ma photo? je veux bien un éclairage de lanterne! (ici smiley dans le noir!)
Z


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Détend toi, c'est juste une vanne...


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

Oui, y'ai compris avec un loooong wagon de retard!


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

A-hem, encore un question: 

Je viens de mettre une photo dans "vos plus belles..." et j'ai constaté (trop tard!) qu'il y a "img" entre crochets sur les côtés... je crois pourtant bien avoir fait pareil que pour ma précédente photo... :affraid:

Y a pas à dire, j'suis pas copine avec la technique...:rose::

Z


----------



## jolicrasseux (4 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> A-hem, encore un question:
> 
> Je viens de mettre une photo dans "vos plus belles..." et j'ai constaté (trop tard!) qu'il y a "img" entre crochets sur les côtés... je crois pourtant bien avoir fait pareil que pour ma précédente photo... :affraid:
> 
> ...



Il est très mignon votre chien de traîneau !
Quand je clique sur l'image, ça ouvre imageshack ! prêt pour l'upload...???


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> A-hem, encore un question:
> 
> Je viens de mettre une photo dans "vos plus belles..." et j'ai constaté (trop tard!) qu'il y a "img" entre crochets sur les côtés... je crois pourtant bien avoir fait pareil que pour ma précédente photo... :affraid:
> 
> ...


Parce que quand tu utilise la methode que j'ai indiqué, il suffit de copier coler le code dans le message. Inutile de passer par le bouton "insérer une image" (c'est ça qui ajoute les balises


----------



## Zebrinha (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah, j'comprend!
Marciiii!

Je ferai mieux lors d'un prochain photo-post! (ici smiley qui se concentre dur!)
Z


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Ah, j'comprend!
> Marciiii!
> 
> Je ferai mieux lors d'un prochain photo-post! (ici smiley qui se concentre dur!)
> Z



Pour info tu peux modifier ton message pendant 2 ou 3 heures en cliquant sur Editer 

et puis un peu de lecture instructive


----------



## Zebrinha (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les infos Chandler_jf!

Très intéressant la prose de Galatée! j'm'en va la féliciter!
Z


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Novembre 2008)

Tiens donc, revoilà la-pas-lumière-en-technique!:rose:

Y a un truc que je pige pas trop: j'ai voulu poster une photo (pour la rubrique "Postez vos plus belles photos") hébergée chez Image Shack, que j'ai "resized for message boards" (640 X je sais-plus-combien de pixels) comme d'hab... zut, elle fait 189 K... Trop lourd (pourtant, les autres c'était bon (genre 149K)) Du coup, je "resize" en plus petit "for websites" (320 X...) et là, ben oui, ça fait petit... :hein:

Et par la même, je pose une autre question: dans d'autres fils, on peut avoir des images un peu plus lourdes? (j'ai reposté avec des photos dans mon p'tit fil "les aventures d'un livre de photo" et là, j'ai pas vérifié le poids des images tellement je pensais que Shack faisait "automatiquement" et du coup, les photos mises là font peut-être plus que 150 K :mouais: )

J'ai essayé de passer par Photoshop pour réduire le poids de mes photos d'origine, mais ça ne change pas grand chose... 

Je me demande si Image Shack "resize" de la même façon à 640 X machin quel que soit le format d'origine des photos? Bref, pourquoi une fois ça fait 149 K et une autre 189 K? (les photos d'origine n'ont pas forcément le même poids non plus même si c'est la même "définition" et taille).

J'peux aussi ne plus poster de photos, c'est facile mais pas drôle! (ici smiley qui pleure plus fort qu'un crocodile)

Z (ah, si j'étais Zorro....)


----------



## yvos (19 Novembre 2008)

A taille physique égale et à niveau de compression équivalent, la différence de poids final peut tout simplement provenir de la quantité de détail qui apparaît sur une photo. Pour caricaturer, une photo d'un scène quasi blanche sera à coup sûr plus légère que la photo d'un parpaing. Pour image shack, je ne sais pas comment cela fonctionne par contre.

La photo de cygne que tu as posté, par exemple, présente pas mal de détails. Donc si ton "moteur" ce compression n'est pas bon ou que tu souhaites peu compresser en terme de détails, tu es contrainte de réduire la taille physique de ta photo.

Dans photoshop, tu peux définir le niveau de compression...si tu souhaites à tout prix garder le plus détail, réduis la taille. Inversement, si la taille t'importe, abaisse la qualité de compression


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Tiens donc, revoilà la-pas-lumière-en-technique!:rose:
> 
> Y a un truc que je pige pas trop: j'ai voulu poster une photo (pour la rubrique "Postez vos plus belles photos") hébergée chez Image Shack, que j'ai "resized for message boards" (640 X je sais-plus-combien de pixels) comme d'hab... zut, elle fait 189 K... Trop lourd (pourtant, les autres c'était bon (genre 149K)) Du coup, je "resize" en plus petit "for websites" (320 X...) et là, ben oui, ça fait petit... :hein:
> 
> ...



ImageShack utilise un script automatique qui ré-enregistre dans une qualité "supérieure", ce qui fait "reprendre" du poids à ton image.
Avec Photoshop, tu crées une copie de ton original que tu réduis en taille(Image/Taille de l'image", par exemple 800x600 pixels - "Rééchantillonnage" coché) et ensuite, tu optimises pour le web en allant dans "Fichier/Enregistrer pour le web" et là tu choisis la qualité "bas/moyen/supérieur/etc&#8230;" qui te permet d'enregistrer au poids désiré.


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Novembre 2008)

> ImageShack utilise un script automatique qui ré-enregistre dans une qualité "supérieure", ce qui fait "reprendre" du poids à ton image.
> Avec Photoshop, tu crées une copie de ton original que tu réduis en taille(Image/Taille de l'image", par exemple 800x600 pixels - "Rééchantillonnage" coché) et ensuite, tu optimises pour le web en allant dans "Fichier/Enregistrer pour le web" et là tu choisis la qualité "bas/moyen/supérieur/etc" qui te permet d'enregistrer au poids désiré.



Donc, une fois que j'ai ma photo "enregistrée pour le Web" je n'ai plus qu'à la charger sur Shack ? (je coche quand même "resize for message boards"?) Remarque, j'ai qu'à essayer...


----------



## macmarco (19 Novembre 2008)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Donc, une fois que j'ai ma photo "enregistrée pour le Web" je n'ai plus qu'à la charger sur Shack ? (je coche quand même "resize for message boards"?) Remarque, j'ai qu'à essayer...



Tu la charges juste sur ImageShack, sans "resize", puisque tu l'as toi-même déjà mise aux normes.


----------



## Zebrinha (19 Novembre 2008)

Merci Macmarco! J'vas essayer!


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un aurais la gentillesse de m'expliquer pour les belles miniatures comme Lily-C ???

Edit : déplacement de message dans la discussion appropriée et éléments de réponse précis (même cas) sur les deux pages précédentes)


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Merci ! Maintenant j'ai tout compris ou presque


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Merci ! Maintenant j'ai tout compris ou presque



En cas de besoin, n'hésite pas à demander des précisions supplémentaires.


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

!!!Tiens tu peux peut être me renseigner comment faire pour réduire un lien à un simple mot ?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2009)

Tu clic sur la globe terrestre avec le trombone.


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu clic sur la globe terrestre avec le trombone.



Les mecs vous êtes au top!!! Grâce à vous j'ai appris plein de trucs depuis 2 jours . Merci de toutes vos réponses hyper rapides et hyper précises .


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2009)

Moi je sais le faire à pince.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> !!!Tiens tu peux peut être me renseigner comment faire pour réduire un lien à un simple mot ?



 Pour le faire à la main, il suffit d'insérer les bonnes balises, en BBCode.

 Par exemple, pour faire pointer un lien vers cette adresse URL : 







 Lien sur un mot : 







 Ce qui donne : 

 Lien sur un *mot*.


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Ca y est, comme ça j'ai pu modifier ma signature !
MERCI !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Ca y est, comme ça j'ai pu modifier ma signature !
> MERCI !!!!!



Impeccable, le lien dans ta signature!


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment on se sert de la nouvelle version d'ImageShack?

Jusque là :






Ça va...

Mais après?...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2010)

Bah, tu clic sur "Télécharger maintenant" et tu sélectionne le lien que tu veux utiliser. 










Ou as tu un soucis?


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2010)

Bah mon problème, c'est quand je clique sur "Télécharger maintenant", voici c'qui s'passe :






Alors que l'adresse est soit disant facultative... 


_(merci de ta réponse en tout cas!  )_


EDIT :

On parle bien du même site n'est-ce pas?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2010)

Oui, on parle bien du même site. 

Par contre, tu as essayer de faire l'upload avec un autre navigateur ou un autre type de fichier?
 Pour moi ça fonctionne sous W7 avec Firefox et je n'ai pas de mac sous la main pour tester avec Safari. 

Edit: Tu as essayé aussi le lien "can't upload"?


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2010)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Par contre, tu as essayer de faire l'upload avec un autre navigateur ou un autre type de fichier?



Même fichier avec Firefox : ça passe! 






Bon bin on a la réponse... ça merde sous Safari!... 


Merci du coup de main en tout cas!


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2010)

Bah, je n'ai pas fait grand chose. ^^

Enfin, on sait qu'ils n'aiment pas Safari sur ImageShack (alors qui font pourtant des uploader pour MAC :rateau: )


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2010)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Enfin, on sait qu'ils n'aiment pas Safari sur ImageShack (alors qui font pourtant des uploader pour MAC :rateau: )



Bah t'façon, ça faisait un moment que j'les boudais moi aussi!... _(chargement super longs la plupart du temps :sleep: )_

Juste qu'il pouvait me servir d'alternative lorsque les autres que j'utilise merdouillent un peu... 

C'est pas bien grave, y'en a d'autres! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2010)

Ici t'as un truc tout près confectionné avec amooouuuurrr par DocEvil.


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2010)

IMPORTANT pour les utilisateurs d'ImageWell hébergeant leurs copies d'écran sur leur iDisk.

Quand vous stockez une image "image.jpg" par exemple, dans le dossier Public de l'iDisk, l'URL d'affichage était jusqu'à présent
http://homepage.mac.com/NomMobileMe/.Public/image.jpg
et c'est cette URL qu'ImageWell stocke dans le presse-papier pour insérer le lien dans vos messages.

Sauf qu'Apple a bloqué l'accès à http://homepage.mac.com...

désormais il faut utiliser l'URL http://idisk.me.com/NomMobileMe/Public/image.jpg

J'avais demandé aux développeurs d'ImageWell si ils pouvaient répercuter ce changement dans une mise  jour, mais ils m'ont répondu qu'ils vont purement et simplement supprimer la pirse en charge "automatique" des iDisks, car ils craignent qu'Apple fasse encore d'autres modifications.

Du coup, il faut se débrouiller en paramétrant l'accès à l'idisk comme un accès à un serveur WebDAV de la façon suivante:






(ou nomMobileMe est votre identifiant mobileme)

Pour ceux qui préfèrent utiliser le dossier Pictures, je n'ai pas trouvé d'URL d'affichage public d'une image stockée à cet endroit (c'est à dire sans avoir à saisir l'identifiant et mot de passe MobileMe....). Je conseille donc de passer sur le dossier Public


----------

